

University of Cambridge conducts largest-ever password study - eplanit
http://www.slashgear.com/university-of-cambridge-conducts-largest-ever-password-study-01231298/

======
stephengillie
TFA is derived from this article: [http://venturebeat.com/2012/06/01/when-it-
comes-to-passwords...](http://venturebeat.com/2012/06/01/when-it-comes-to-
passwords-we-are-idiots/)

Original paper: [http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~jcb82/doc/B12-IEEESP-
analyzing_70M_...](http://www.cl.cam.ac.uk/~jcb82/doc/B12-IEEESP-
analyzing_70M_anonymized_passwords.pdf)

